# What do they mean by khal



## deemltn (Apr 13, 2009)

what does it mean when people write khal, anery and things like this.

If anyone can give me the answer i would be grateful.

Thanks x x


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

It's genetic/morph terminology...

Kahl is a strain (bloodline) of Albino Boa Constrictors...named after the chap who first proved the line out - Peter Kahl.

Anery is short for Annerythristic - which means missing red pigment (essentially a greyscale coloured snake) It is the opposite to an Albino.

Albinos are often referred to as 'Amels' which is short for Amelanistic (Lacking melanin - the black pigment, hence why they're usually white/red/orange)...

Loads more, but you'll pick them up as you go along.


----------



## deemltn (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks alot mate, i think i'll bcomingto you when i have got a question.

Cheers xx


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

It is really hard when you first try to learn and it seems like a LOT to remember.

If you go on google and type "royal morphs or ball python morphs" you will see the lot of them
Or boa/burmese morphs, whatever your into


----------

